# Communauté et Forum > Présentations >  Hello tout le monde!

## Lisa.mtr

Bonjour à tous, je suis donc Lisa, j'ai 2 chats +1 en accueil. Je suis du côté de La Défense dans le 92. Voilà pour moi!

----------


## Sara38

Bienvenue !

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

Bienvenue Lisa

----------

